# axe murderer sig, work it progress plz help



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

any comments and suggestions are appreciated.

Also im taking ideas for fonts and what should it say.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I would add a 1pixel black border and use the burn tool to add some shading around the edging.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Its looking good buddy, I would go with what Toxic said. Its looking good though !


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I would add a 1pixel black border and use the burn tool to add some shading around the edging.


yeah, i had the border but i need to delete some pixels of it because the axes are semi transparant. and since i wasn't sure about render placement it was a drag, good call on the burn tool tho.

any good fonts for it?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Is it a pop out sig? You don't need a border if Wanerlei is popping out, or it should be just so whiteish on the top that I can't see the background.

It's not a pop out, put a 1 pxl black border on it, that's the main thing that's missing.

For fonts, go to www.dafont.com 

Pick out one (or many) you like and explore.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Chileandude said:


> yeah, i had the border but i need to delete some pixels of it because the axes are semi transparant. and since i wasn't sure about render placement it was a drag, good call on the burn tool tho.
> 
> any good fonts for it?


The background color is the wrong color then. Don't use a color just leave it transparent and save it as PNG. If you didn't make the background transparent when you made it the right color is e0e6ea for the forum background. If you ever forget what the color is just press print screen when the forum is up in your web browser go to photoshop open a new document and past then use the eyedropper tool to select the color.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

uploaded new version, what do you think?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

On the second one I would move "the axe murderer" text up and to the left closer to center and then put Wanderlei Silva in a simple white text (like arial) just underneath and off center to the right. If it doesn't show up well duplicate the white text make the text layer in the back black and use a gausian blur set at 1 pixel to bring it out. As a general rules I try to avoid text in the corners.

This is my personal rules about where text should be. 6 general rules.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

new version up


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice job Chile.


----------

